# Organising!



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

*Organising! (Detailing chest/cabinet - updated pg2)*

'afternoon :wave:

I was a little bugged by my products being out, looking quite untidy. So, today, I decided to invest in another tool chest; the idea being to transfer a good number of products into it. Much neater! :thumb:

Updated to add better photos (just realised I can edit the original post  )















:thumb:

Thanks, Ollie.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

How much?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Touch of OCD there. 

Nice collection. 

Fish


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks great.

But more pics needed.


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

It was £89 for the one pictured above (7 drawer), with 30% off the regular price.

I decided to go back this evening and pick another one up (4 drawer version), giving me plenty of room for everything other than the bulkiest items.

Now sitting like;


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you experiencing the ball bearing difference?? :lol:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

this is playing with my OCD strings !!!!! I want this


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

The garage floor is ready for a re-paint and seal now too. Similarly, the lights could do with being replaced. 

Sadly, it's not big enough to detail in there. Once the car's in, it doesn't leave enough room to comfortably get around it. 



adf27 said:


> Are you experiencing the ball bearing difference?? :lol:


:lol:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i have that setup but with the roller bottom as well. I have tools in mine with some detailing stuff


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> i have that setup but with the roller bottom as well. I have tools in mine with some detailing stuff


Did consider a roller cab actually, but thought this better suited my needs.

The roller I looked at had quite a large section at the bottom, which would have been ideal for storing the larger products (foam, etc) but meant loosing quite a bit of drawer space.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

that looks good. i want one

how heavy is it when its full of detailing things, would you say its to heavy to be moved around or to be put in the boot of the car?


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

It can be lifted and moved around, however, I wouldn't want to do it very often!

I wouldn't really want to carry it to the boot of the car, etc. 

They did smaller tool box ones that would have been ideal for that kind of thing.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice! I've been trying to figure out since we moved into our current tiny house what to do with all our stuff. Any trouble with the liquids being laid on their sides like that?


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

cptzippy said:


> Nice! I've been trying to figure out since we moved into our current tiny house what to do with all our stuff. Any trouble with the liquids being laid on their sides like that?


No problems so far. I filled it around lunch time and when I checked it this evening there was no leaking. So far, so good; I hope it stays that way. :lol:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

the one with 3 drawers and the large bottom part is what i have. Get it u need to finish the look


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

CJA Valeting said:


> But more pics needed.


Had a slight move around today, so took a few photos;















:thumb:


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

looks great, loving the fact the AG products fit rather perfectly in the bottom drawer!


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks! Five 250ml alongside four 500ml Dodo juice bottles fit perfectly side to side too. :wink:


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

:thumb::lol:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats an amazing set up! I want this too!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

thats well tidy. very jealous of you right now


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Good set up mate, think i would be too nervous of something leaking if i had my collection like that though


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Jonny_R said:


> Good set up mate, think i would be too nervous of something leaking if i had my collection like that though


This was my first thought when I saw it. It does look great but can't stop thinking that you are going to find a series of gooey messes in the back of the draws and a load of near empty bottles.:tumbleweed:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice and tidy mate.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

jamesgti said:


> Very nice and tidy mate.


+1:thumb:


----------

